# Fiber



## KrayHart (Oct 23, 2017)

A lot of literature states to add fiber to your diet to move things along, but being on the FODMAP diet really limits what foods you can eat. So how do I add fiber to my diet while staying on the FODMAP diet, but yet not eating something that will increase gas and bloating??


----------

